# SPI traders



## Spyz (18 June 2008)

Hey Guys,
Any intra day SPI traders interested in a intraday trading room,
totally free calls see how she goes then maybe look at charging down the track.
I have been making some great gains on a daily basis.
Just thought I would see if there was any interest in such a thing, if so PM me or reply to this message.

Cya


----------



## professor_frink (18 June 2008)

Spyz said:


> Hey Guys,
> Any intra day SPI traders interested in a intraday trading room,
> totally free calls see how she goes then maybe look at charging down the track.
> I have been making some great gains on a daily basis.
> ...




Do you think the SPI would be liquid enough for that kind of thing? You'd probably struggle with fills once your membership reached 10!


----------



## juw177 (18 June 2008)

ummm, SPI on the SFE is NOT illiquid at all.

I have been taking a few trades in midst of the volatility. Discussion is good. Although I am more of a position trader than intraday.


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 June 2008)

professor_frink said:


> You'd probably struggle with fills once your membership reached 10!




 Love it!


----------



## Spyz (18 June 2008)

Good point Prof I must admit it didnt cross my mind, I have used IG and City for awhile now and never have any probs with fills from those guys so there are ways around it.
I agree the futures are very thin I do have them open aswell and the spread isnt that great lately either.

Anyway if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 June 2008)

Spyz said:


> I have used IG and City for awhile now




No wonder you want to charge people for "tips".


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 June 2008)

Spyz said:


> totally free calls see how she goes then maybe look at charging down the track.




Spyz of course you would have the appropriate financial services licence in relation to derivatives trading advice??


----------



## Spyz (19 June 2008)

Hey Tremble,
I take it you dont like the IG and Citys, I was like that once to when I looked at it closer it is actually the best option bar far in my book they stay at 2 point spread always I have never seen wider, and they fill at price when button pushed well IG  does anyway City have requoted now and then thats why I went to IG. Beats the hell out of trying to get thru on SPI not to mention no stops which is a absolute pain and the spread has been pretty crappy lately.
Anyway thats my 2 bobs worth.


----------



## acouch (19 June 2008)

hi spyz,

I already run a room on mirc, we have around
30 traders in there, that trade stocks/fx/futs.commods or anything that moves 
there is no charge, and it is traders sharing thoughts.

i think it is good for traders to put back into this industry
to share there knowledge..its a hard game out there,that is for sure, and at the
end of the day, not many survive..
have a great day, and i wish you good trades
ac


----------



## Spyz (19 June 2008)

Hey Acouch,
Great to hear.
How do i get to this trading room.


----------



## acouch (19 June 2008)

you have to go to www.mirc.com and download
it...once done
the server is 
OTHERNET
Room is called
#trade 
  i am not at home today..so will check later to see if you have problems getting there
ac


----------

